# The Lady



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

1/48th AMT Airwolf. I decided to use a shade of gray looked black when the model is in the shadows. I felt this most accurately represted the origanal helicopter. 





































http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Airwolf/


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool! I've never done a helicopter kit. Something else I have to try! Nice job.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Hawk would be proud.:thumbsup:


----------

